# Rock Dove found in Framingham,MA 7/12/12



## CaptainCharlie (Jul 12, 2012)

I found a healthy white dove on my street in Framingham, MA on 7/12/12 The bird is NOT banded but is not afraid of humans. I have captured it and have given it food and water while I try to locate someone who can adopt it. I have contacted several resources (Humane Society, Animal Control, Dove Release companies and Exotic Pet Stores) and have come up short. I have also looked for local pigeon owners and can not locate anyone in the area.

I am reluctant to release the bird because I think it will not survive in the wild. We have hawks, fox and feral cats in the area. 

Looking for assistance in finding someone to adopt. I do not know the gender or age. It is pure white with red circles around the eyes, red feet and wispy feathers on the chest. It is taking food (crushed woodpecker food) and water and is very active in the feces department . Basically a healthy bird.

Thank you (from the bird and me),
CaptainCharlie


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you for taking in this bird, and welcome to Pigeon Talk! Please do not release the bird as we have several members in Massachusetts that will try to help you. Someone should be here soon.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*You can post the bird in our adoption section.

Click on below link and start a NEW THREAD:

*http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f10/


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I have moved your thread to the adoption forum. Hopefully someone will help you out soon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post a picture of the bird? Are you sure it's a pigeon, and not a dove?


----------



## CaptainCharlie (Jul 12, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> Can you post a picture of the bird? Are you sure it's a pigeon, and not a dove?


Jay, The title of the thread is:"Rock Dove found in Framingham,MA 7/12/12"

The first line if the thread is:"I found a healthy white dove on my street..."

The last paragraph says:"It is pure white with red circles around the eyes, red feet and wispy feathers on the chest."

A picture may be redundant but this is one that I found on-line:


Hope this helps clear up any confusion.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Captain - Rock Dove is a generic name given to an ordinary pigeon, either "wild" or "feral". Most, if not all, pigeons have been bred down from this bird. Hence the question. A rock dove is not necessarily a regular dove such as the ringneck or diamond dove.

Many white homers used for releases at wedding and funerals are called white doves. It can all be very confusing, but it makes a difference in trying to find your bird a new home. Some will take a white pigeon while others would only want it if it was a true white dove.

Hope this helped explain the need for the picture.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I asked the question because many people come on and say they have a dove and it turns out to be a pigeon and vice versa. Thank you for the picture.


----------



## CaptainCharlie (Jul 12, 2012)

So what is the answer, Pigeon or Dove?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's a pigeon. Very pretty.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

CaptainCharlie said:


> So what is the answer, Pigeon or Dove?



*I second that. It's a lovely pigeon! *


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Although that is a picture from the internet, and could look a lot like a dove to some who have found one. A picture of the actual bird would be more helpful.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree.
Recently, we had a member post that he had found a baby dove....even posted a picture of a native dove that he thought the baby most resembled. As it turned out, he didn't have a dove at all but a feral pigeon that didn't look a thing like the picture he had posted. It doesn't mater to us what the bird is because we will do what we can to help no matter, but knowing what you have, does help with the proper referral or placement.


----------



## FurFinandFeather (Jul 18, 2012)

I will be in Carver MA in late august-early september. I can pick up the bird then, and bring him/her back with me to NY.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think Cap'n'charlie flew the coop.


----------



## CaptainCharlie (Jul 12, 2012)

Yup. The Captain resigned his command. I'm leaving one more post before I scuttle the ship. 

Ship's log:

The bird flew the coop earlier this morning. He did a trial flight on my screened-in porch earlier this week and seemed reluctant to get back into the cage. I kept him overnight again and decided that he was interested in being "Free Again". I released him on my front lawn and he sat in an oak tree across the street for about ten minutes while he got his bearings. He did a 'fly-by' and headed south down the street, up over the tree tops of some tall pines and disappeared into the wild blue yonder.

Thank's for the visit...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

CaptainCharlie said:


> Yup. The Captain resigned his command. I'm leaving one more post before I scuttle the ship.
> 
> Ship's log:
> 
> ...



He'll probably not survive out there as he doesn't know how to find food and water. Also being white, he is hawk bait. You only delayed the inevitable.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's a real shame.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Charis said:


> That's a real shame.



*X 3 ........*


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

It is kind of late to make him feel bad about it now..the bird flew off, he can't change it back. The bird could possible go home too.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

spirit wings said:


> It is kind of late to make him feel bad about it now..* the bird flew off.





CaptainCharlie said:


> * * I released him on my front lawn and he sat in an oak tree across the street for about ten minutes while he got his bearings. He did a 'fly-by' and headed south down the street, up over the tree tops of some tall pines and disappeared into the wild blue yonder.
> *


****************************************************************


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Skyeking said:


> ****************************************************************


I can read.. not sure what you're point is. but mine was I think to go on about how the bird will die AFTER he let it go And NOW when he can't do anything about it is making someone feel bad on purpose..but if that is what was intended then good job. If one wanted to make a learning point the point could of been given without saying the bird is inevitably Dead..gone and eaten.. as I said it is possible he could of flown home and made it. not sure what the point was to be so negative when it was a done thing already.. If he still had the bird then that point could of been driven home as it could of had some effect to actually do something besides making someone feel like crap.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

spirit wings said:


> I can read.. not sure what you're point is. but mine was I think to go on about how the bird will die AFTER he let it go And NOW when he can't do anything about it is making someone feel bad on purpose..but if that is what was intended then good job. If one wanted to make a learning point the point could of been given without saying the bird is inevitably Dead..gone and eaten.. as I said it is possible he could of flown home and made it. not sure what the point was to be so negative when it was a done thing already.. If he still had the bird then that point could of been driven home as it could of had some effect to actually do something besides making someone feel like crap.


*The bird didn't just fly off, it was released on purpose.*


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Unfortunately, Captain came here looking for help to adapt the bird. Looking back through the posts, none of us really supplied any information to help him find his bird a new home except FurFinandFeather, and that was a month or two out.

Probably just got frustrated.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> I can read.. not sure what you're point is. but mine was I think to go on about how the bird will die AFTER he let it go And NOW when he can't do anything about it is making someone feel bad on purpose..but if that is what was intended then good job. If one wanted to make a learning point the point could of been given without saying the bird is inevitably Dead..gone and eaten.. as I said it is possible he could of flown home and made it. not sure what the point was to be so negative when it was a done thing already.. If he still had the bird then that point could of been driven home as it could of had some effect to actually do something besides making someone feel like crap.



The guy said that he didn't even think the bird would make it in the wild, and yet he just turned him loose to fend for himself. Obviously the bird wasn't all that much of a concern. He was also cautioned that for the birds sake to not let him go. All who commented were saying how they feel, and they have a right to do that. Your concern seems to be more with the person who didn't want to be too put out than the poor bird. If you feel differently, or don't wish to comment, that is fine, but don't tell us that we shouldn't be negative when there really isn't much to be positive about. And for others reading this thread, it may stop someone else from doing the same thing. Turning out a bird that hasn't much chance for survival. Maybe they will be a bit more patient in trying to find a suitable home.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> The guy said that he didn't even think the bird would make it in the wild, and yet he just turned him loose to fend for himself. Obviously the bird wasn't all that much of a concern. He was also cautioned that for the birds sake to not let him go. All who commented were saying how they feel, and they have a right to do that. Your concern seems to be more with the person who didn't want to be too put out than the poor bird. If you feel differently, or don't wish to comment, that is fine, but don't tell us that we shouldn't be negative when there really isn't much to be positive about. And for others reading this thread, it may stop someone else from doing the same thing. Turning out a bird that hasn't much chance for survival. Maybe they will be a bit more patient in trying to find a suitable home.


If you wanted to make him feel bad because he decided to turn him lose, then it seems what you said about the bird being inevitably Dead would probably work. But all you"re doom and gloom and negative respone does not bring the bird back. This bird could be on someone else's porch getting help right now or back to his loft or hawk food OR Part of a feral flock thriving.. no one really knows me nor you.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Skyeking said:


> *The bird didn't just fly off, it was released on purpose.*


I know... the bird is gone.. I get it... he can't change it back.. there is no hope , it is a disaster! lets tell him more about how he screwed up! I really think that would be contructive... NOT.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

*SHOULDA, COULDA, WOULDA.*

These arguments are ALL mute. We failed to help someone find a home for this bird. In a weeks time, from when he first posted, until he released the bird, he got zilch for help. 

Should the bird have been released - no
Can anything be done about it now - no
Should we have helped this guy find a new home - yes
Who did something wrong here - all of us, including Captain

There! The blame has been placed. Let's all learn from this and do better next time.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Due to the subject being DONE and OVERDONE I'm going to close this thread.*


----------

